# Strikeforce announcers



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I know this has been mentioned numerous times.... but god damned the announces for Strikeforce are terrible. They are talking heads. They remind me of the Canadians on SouthPark. They just yap and yap and have the most annoying voices and constantly use hyperbole. 

As much as Mike Goldberg annoys me, the UFC has it locked down with him and Joe.

That being said, I'm really excited for this tournament.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

oooooooooooh bas


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Rusko said:


> oooooooooooh bas


Seriously. Having Bas would definitely improve Strikeforce's events.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Strikeforce needs to use Schiavello and Miletich. Bas sucks now because he doesn't care anymore and mails it in.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd rather listen to Don Frye then Goodnite Irene or either of the two clowns up there tonight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Strikeforce's production values are horrible. Reminds one of how far the UFC has come in promoting MMA as a sport.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

osmium said:


> Strikeforce needs to use Schiavello and Miletich. Bas sucks now because he doesn't care anymore and mails it in.


Yeah, I can agree with Schiavello. I really like his commentary.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow you guys, I like Murilo or whatever hte hell his name is. The other two are terrible though.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Strikeforce needs to use Schiavello and Miletich. Bas sucks now because he doesn't care anymore and mails it in.


Miletich is really good. Why don't they use him more?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Miletich is really good. Why don't they use him more?


He says a lot of stupid shit to go along with the good input he gives but I can't think of a better guy for them to use. I don't know why strikeforce does any of the stupid shit they do.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Miletich is knowledgeable on fighting techniques but he's not that good of a commentator. You need to have the perfect balance or at least 70% commentator and 30% MMA knowledge.

Mauro is annoying but the whole staff is growing on me including Gus.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Gus is just there inoffensive for the most part, mauRo while an irritant has a purpose and knows MMA.Its frank shamrock that they can do without he adds nothin to the broadcast and its sort of painful hearing him commentate diaz, lee's, and shield (when he was there) matches cuz you can hear the bitterness in his voice..


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> Miletich is knowledgeable on fighting techniques but he's not that good of a commentator. You need to have the perfect balance or at least 70% commentator and 30% MMA knowledge.
> 
> Mauro is annoying but the whole staff is growing on me including Gus.


MMA fans think that the reason Gus isn't that good is that he isn't as knowledgeable. However, he is just a bad announcer. Listen to him call a basketball game; he's terrible.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Do these sucks or are most of u guys used to rogan,etc than you can't listen to anything else?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Do these sucks or are most of u guys used to rogan,etc than you can't listen to anything else?


They suck.


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

they all suck ass.
miletich is rather good.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Do these sucks or are most of u guys used to rogan,etc than you can't listen to anything else?


they suck.... Bas and Kenny Rice i thought were a great combo, Guy Metzger is pretty good to, Micheal Schiavello.... while im not a fan... he has grown on me.... Frank Trigg is accually pretty good too!


Mauro is annoying and his 1 liners suck..... Frank i think has money invested in SF so he spends much of his time hyping the company, and thats about it for him.... Stephen Quadros is pretty decent... he has an undestanding of the sport and explains things pretty well....


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Mauro Ranello or whatever his name is and Frank Shamrock need to be banned from ever holding a mic for life.

All I hear is screaching stupid, ignorant, blanket statements that hurts my ears and offends my mind. Listening to Frank Shamrock wailing is about as painful as listening to nails beeing dragged across a black board.


The other guys in Strikeforce are ok, even Gus. Miletich is by far their best guy.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Do these sucks or are most of u guys used to rogan,etc than you can't listen to anything else?


They suck really hard. Mauro is an idiot half the time and just has a really annoying voice and commentating style. Everything to him is just stupid epic it seems. Shamrock is HELLA biased and shows it quite often. Chivello I've never been a fan of. His constant fast talking and screaming of stuff like "ITS GOODNIGHT IRENE!!!" is annoying, more so than Goldie's "ITS ALLLLLL OVER!" thing. Schivello just reminds me of someone who doesn't know much about the sport so he's just loud and obnoxious to cover for it (Yes, I know he's knowledgeable). Militech is good, but his voice is very monotonous. Bas was easily the best announcer I've ever heard. His work with Quadros is amazing. Trigg is also a pretty damn good commentator. I think Rogan is by and large the best due to his experience with the sport, his knowledge of both th efighters and their arts and his experience with stand-up and being able to competently commentate on fights.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree 100%, they are awful. Any sports announcers have to use more hyperbole than any normal person would, thats part of the business, but you can still go overboard, and lots do, like these guys. Frank Shamrock makes my ears bleed, and the other guy, I don't even know his name, but he can't even put together a grammatically correct sentence. 'The mysteriously enigmatic Fedor'.....wtf dude, pick up a dictionary sometime, jesus.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rusko said:


> oooooooooooh bas


Even Bas is only a mere shadow to what Don Fry brings to a commendatory team, I like the Voice who does K-1 as well.

But yea the OP has it right Rogan and Goldburg are the shit and have it down to a tee, you just got to learn not to take Joe to seriously and realize that the guy does stalk a lot of shit, I overcome this by just thinking of him as one of the lads sat there watching the event with you who can be laughed at and made fun of hen he comes out with something completely off the mark.

As for the SF team they suck ass badly as for Mauro Ranallo the only thing I can't figure out after all his years of experience commentating on so many fights on countless MMA events including GP's is how the fcuk in all that time has nobody who employs his ass realized that he is the most annoying dick on the planted who bring nothing of value to the table what so fcuking ever and replaced ass with someone worth listening to.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Quadros is old school PRIDE and he's pretty good I hope they keep him.... too bad he wasn't on last night.

I like Militich. Frank is too egotistical and cocky behind the headset. But he does call some pretty good gameplans and pointers.

Gus is annoying as hell. Just hate looking at him.
Mauro is a drama queen.


They need Bas.

Bas, Militich, and Quadros would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Get rid of Frank Shamrock - most annoying, biased and cherpy commentator in the history of commentating. Can't stand listening to this guy.

Big Pat is good though, easy to listen to and knows his stuff of course. 

Renallo is also annoying.


----------



## Kobe Jnr (Feb 16, 2010)

Frank and Renallo annoy me a bit.. I don't mind Gus though.. 

Just watched some family guy which reminded me, Seth macfarlane and Renallo look a like...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I totally agree with this Thread, the announcers on SF are TERRIBLE! Completely Horrid...

And literally watching that Fedor outcome was like watching a circus....

They really need to start giving a shit about that kind of thing...


----------

